# Blasting and Casting at Bay Flats Lodge



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
November 7, 2017

*Capt. Chris Martin*
This past week placed us between cold fronts, and the temperature and humidity soared accordingly. But the temperature wasnâ€™t the only thing that heated up, as the bite also seemed to grow with each passing day. Our last little cold spell didnâ€™t last more than about 24-hours, and as soon as it was over our Bay Flats guests began enjoying near-to-full limits once again. So much so, in fact, that if you didnâ€™t know any better you might think it was summertime again and not mid-fall. We look for a strong bite to continue up until midweek when the next front is due, but anticipate things to slow a bit immediately following the passage of the front. Baitfish, as well as the trout and redfish, should become quite active again after the trailing warming trend that follows this next front.

It has recently remained so very important to locate bait activity when pulling into a â€œspotâ€ to start fishing. While it is true that there seems to be an enormous amount of bait in our bays this year doesnâ€™t necessarily mean theyâ€™re always easy to find. However, those who make an extra effort to locate active bait have done much better on a daily basis than those who have just fished an area because someone told them there are fish in that spot, or because they caught fish there a couple days ago. Just because fish were caught in one particular place yesterday doesnâ€™t mean they can be caught there again today. Iâ€™ve spoken to you many times over the years about the importance of fishing the â€œsignsâ€, and not the â€œspotâ€, and prospecting each area for active bait before stopping to fish is just what Iâ€™m talking about. Finding bait activity will become even more critical as we move into the colder months, so make it a priority when youâ€™re deciding where to spend your precious time on the water this fall and winter.

This past week also brought with it opening day of the 2017-18 duck season for our south zone of Texas. Itâ€™s a time of the year we always look forward to, and this year has been no exception. We have spent countless hours over the past months prepping fields and blinds for this yearâ€™s season, and despite pure blue skies and warmer temperatures on this yearâ€™s opening morning, things got off to a good start for the most part. Many of Saturday morningâ€™s duck hunting guests experienced fresh flocks of birds, which equaled heavy straps. As we progress through fall and get into mid and late December and January, we look for the duck hunting in our region to get even better.

A lot of things can happen when youâ€™re out on the water duck hunting or fishing, and because of that we would like to think that everyone uses sound judgment and takes others into consideration before acting. Unfortunately, thatâ€™s not always the case and someoneâ€™s day typically gets ruined as a direct result. Thereâ€™s really only one important rule of etiquette to remember that applies to not only hunting and fishing, but to all aspects of life as well â€" always treat others in the same manner in which you would wish for them to treat you. Itâ€™s that simple! If you happen to be fishing during duck season, never intentionally approach a spread of duck decoys, as there is a good chance someone is hunting out of the adjacent blind. Not only is it highly inconsiderate, but it can also be extremely dangerous! We want everyone out there to be safe, so be careful and always watch out for the other guy. If youâ€™ve never been duck hunting but would like to give it a try, just let us know. Itâ€™s a passion that is unexplainable to those who have never experienced it, but that is shared by all of those who have. Until next time, keep in mind that it will be getting cold out there, so dress in layers and stay dry.






**** Savings Alert: 25% Below Average Rate ****

*Annual FEBRUARY Fishing Special
2018*

*1-888-677-4868*

*Weekday Rates:* Mon. thru Thur.
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 368.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 300.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 282.00 Per Guest

*Weekend Rates: * Fri. / Sat. / Sun.
(Minimum 2-night stay & 2 full- days of fishing; Arrive Friday, fish full-day Saturday, fish full-day Sunday and depart)
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 736.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 600.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 564.00 Per Guest​
*Your Bay Flats Lodge "2018 FEBRUARY Fishing Specialâ€ Package Includes* (per guest)
â€¢	Overnight Lodging and Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax
â€¢	Dinner - Complete with two appetizers, complimentary wine and dessert
â€¢	Hot Breakfast Buffet
â€¢	Boat Lunch - Complete with sandwich, chips, cookies, soft drinks and water
â€¢	Fish Processing

*Disclaimer:*
â€¢	Minimum 2-night stay & 2 full-days of fishing - Arrive Friday, fish full-day Saturday, fish full-day Sunday and depart.
â€¢	Cost of Live Bait not included - Live Bait available at market price upon request.
â€¢	Offer only valid for February 2018, dates. Offer is valid on new bookings only (not valid on previously-booked trips).

_________________________________________________________________

*Another Great Start to Duck Season
2017-18​*
Regardless of whether youâ€™re hunting over full-bodied decoys out of a remote marsh blind, or shooting at cupped wings out of a pop-up blind at the bayâ€™s edge, youâ€™ll enjoy the company of our experienced guides who commonly recognize success as a result of their good scouting practices and their vast knowledge of our region and the birds. Your satisfaction is our goal, and we will spare no expense in our attempt at providing you and your party with an outing that promises to be a pleasant and memorable adventure.

*RATES:* Duck Hunting and Blast & Castâ€¦
â€¢	Half-Day AM or PM Duck Hunting with Lodging and Meals $410 / per person
â€¢	Full-Day Duck Hunting with Lodging and Meals $580 / per person
â€¢	Blast & Cast with Lodging and Meals $580 / per person (plus bait, if used)
â€¢	Duck Hunt without Lodging and Meals $255 /per person 4 person minimum
â€¢	Hunting parties of less than 3 hunters are charged $105.00 for each hunter less than 3.
â€¢	Rent Simms Waders $35
â€¢	Rent Simms Boots only $20
â€¢	Rent Shotgun $65 per day
â€¢	Black Cloud 12 gauge shells $24 per box

*DATES:* The 2017-18 Duck Season (Texas South Zone)â€¦
The first-half of this yearâ€™s Texas South Zone duck season is November 4, 2017, through November 26, 2017. The second-half of the season opens on December 9, 2017, and will run through January 28, 2018.

_________________________________________________________________

*Come And See Our Newest Property*

*â€œThe Reefâ€*​
Times change, but our dedication to perfecting the travel experience never will. Our highly personalized staff, combined with authentic accommodations of the highest quality, embodies a home away from home for those who know and appreciate the best.

We all need an escape route from the hustle and bustle of daily life, just to unwind and to breathe a little. Finding a path to relaxation is very important for a happy, healthy lifestyle. Dreams can come true when everything old becomes new again. Welcome to "The Reef", our newest addition to the superior line of Bay Flats Lodge properties.

Within walking distance of the main lodge, "The Reef" offers exclusive accommodations for nine guests, a lighted elevator with phone, a screened-in porch, 2.2 acres of coastal oak trees overlooking San Antonio Bay, a bass lake, extra parking, and all the comforts of home. Give us a call today at 1-888-677-4868 to book â€œthe Reefâ€ for your next trip to Bay Flats Lodge.






_________________________________________________________________

*Deer Season is Here!*​
Muddy marshland may not portray an ideal setting for trophy deer to some, but knowledgeable and experienced hunters know that whitetails love wetlands. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

Contact us today to learn more about our complete line of deer hunting services. We now have management bucks starting as low as $1,000 (Plus $200 guide fee - includes guide, skinning, and caping).






_________________________________________________________________

*Five-Day Weather Forecast*
*Wednesday 60 % Precip. / 0.11 in *
Cloudy with showers. High 67F. Winds NNE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
*Thursday 50 % Precip. / 0.02 in*
Showers in the morning, then partly cloudy in the afternoon. High 66F. Winds N at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Friday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Except for a few afternoon clouds, mainly sunny. High 72F. Winds NE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Saturday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mostly cloudy skies. High 77F. Winds ESE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Sunday 60 % Precip. / 0.08 in*
Light rain early...then remaining cloudy with showers in the afternoon. High 78F. Winds E at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
*Synopsis:* 
As a frontal boundary moves toward South Texas, the boundary is forecast to enter the Coastal Waters Wednesday and trigger a chance for showers and a slight chance for thunderstorms. Moderate northeast wind is forecast to develop Wednesday night and will continue through Thursday night. Onshore flow will return by Friday. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 79.0 degrees
Seadrift 77.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 78.1 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Watch Our Deer Hunting Video*





*See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2017-18 Duck Season*





*Download our App on iTunes *
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 9*

Pic 9


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 10*

Pic 10


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 11*

Pic 11


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 12*

Pic 12


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 13*

Pic 13


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 14*

Pic 14


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 15*

Pic 15


----------

